# Recent big rise in post vape blood sugar levels



## mistyspace (18/9/14)

Hi All

Been vaping 5 weeks and have a Kayfurn clone. Started with a Hana DNA 30 clone which burnt out. Replaced with T-max S80. Got a much beter tatse and no over powering wick burns from the first set-up with the new unit.

Rebuild set-up.
Coil 1.4- 1.6 Ohms (7 winds with 28 wire)
Power 11-12.5 Watts

Last week and out of the blue started geting really tired and irritable. It was not in anyway relatd to cigarette withdrawals as I had none when I switched over and my nic fix at 12mg was perfect. Did a blood test and sugar level was 15, post vape. I do not eat sweats or a lot of carbs, and my diet is low GI.
Did a pure VG vape, 50/50, various local and overseas sweet and fruity vapes. All put me into a sugar overload of 12-15 post vape.

I never had this before and checking the net found many diabetics who vape 50/50 80/20 and 60/40 VG/PG juices without any problems.

I have a unique situation and wondering if any members have any advice on how to deal with this. I'm back on analogues as I cannot vape as things stand now which is irritating me as I have to get my fix from a stinky!

Thanks guys I hope to get this sorted, with your kind help of course.

M


----------



## Paulie (18/9/14)

Sorry to hear about that!

What kind of juice are you vaping? does it have sweetener in it?

Some of the concentrates used in the juices contain sweetener and maby this is your problem.


----------



## Alex (18/9/14)

Found this interesting..
http://forum.v2cigs.com/discussion/4450/diabetic-problems-anyone


----------



## Paulie (18/9/14)

You can also read this :

http://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/fo...60550-blood-sugar-changes-related-vaping.html


----------



## mistyspace (18/9/14)

paulph201 said:


> Sorry to hear about that!
> 
> What kind of juice are you vaping? does it have sweetener in it?
> 
> Some of the concentrates used in the juices contain sweetener and maby this is your problem.


 

Hi Paul

Had some Bober's Bounty, Bow to the Crown, Vape King's Apple Pie, Cheesecake, watermellon, gummiberries(I know.. but really nice) VK4 (quite heavy neat) but I also vaped neat *pure VG*, without any nic or flavouring... Same result. Each time I cleaned my tank and wick with hot water so no resudues to speak of. I think it may be the VG metabolising to glucose but PG goes to lactise which is still a sugar..

Eishe mawe... I was so lhappy being of the analgues!!!!

Will keep on looking for the magic bullet out there, with the help of our community!

Cheers

M


----------



## VapeGrrl (18/9/14)

Hi @mistyspace 

My stepfather smokes a pipe and I eventually convinced him to try vaping which he took to rather well but unfortunately he had to stop. You see he is a type 1 diabetic and after vaping for a few weeks he noticed that he was having more high blood sugar levels than normal and big red welts were forming on his hands, which the doctor says is caused by an increase in sugar. He has now stopped vaping and blood sugar levels have returned to normal and the welts have disappeared but unfortunately he is back on to the pipe.

Sorry this does not help you but at least you now that this has happened to someone else.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stochastic (18/9/14)

Good luck, I hope you can get off the analogues again soon!


----------



## mistyspace (18/9/14)

Alex said:


> Found this interesting..
> http://forum.v2cigs.com/discussion/4450/diabetic-problems-anyone


Thank-you Alex

Very interesting. maybe 12mg nic is part culprit causing amplifiation of the other ingredients' effect oin BS. Definintely somethiing to work with.

Gonna keep on testing and trying!

Cheers

M

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Dr Phil (18/9/14)

My father is a very serious diabetic,he vapes like a mad man with no issues with his blood sugar. His blood sugar was extremely bad when he was smoking cigs

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## mistyspace (18/9/14)

VapeGrrl said:


> Hi @mistyspace
> 
> My stepfather smokes a pipe and I eventually convinced him to try vaping which he took to rather well but unfortunately he had to stop. You see he is a type 1 diabetic and after vaping for a few weeks he noticed that he was having more high blood sugar levels than normal and big red welts were forming on his hands, which the doctor says is caused by an increase in sugar. He has now stopped vaping and blood sugar levels have returned to normal and the welts have disappeared but unfortunately he is back on to the pipe.
> 
> Sorry this does not help you but at least you now that this has happened to someone else.


 
I'm sorry to hear about your Stepfather's situ, VapeGrrl.

Yes I had the same welts and a twitching pinky. So no more vaping for now.
BS back to 5 so there are benefits to tobacco smoke I guess. Hands all back to nomal and mu family are asking why am I in such a good mood again...


Appreciate your feedback.. Aluta Contua.. Gotta drop the stinkies but nic is just soooooo nice.

Cheers

M


----------



## mistyspace (18/9/14)

dr phil said:


> My father is a very serious diabetic,he vapes like a mad man with no issues with his blood sugar. His blood sugar was extremely bad when he was smoking cigs


 
Hi Dr Phil

Amazing how its diferent strokes for different folks. Thanks for the info. What juice is your father using? Might be a solution.

Thanks!

M


----------



## Dr Phil (18/9/14)

mistyspace said:


> Hi Dr Phil
> 
> Amazing how its diferent strokes for different folks. Thanks for the info. What juice is your father using? Might be a solution. So true the human body is a funny thing, he strictly vapes rum and raison not very sweet
> 
> ...


----------



## Ricgt (19/9/14)

Wow this is pretty interesting. I have cut sugar completely out of my diet but now reading this it makes me wonder what is happening to my blood sugar levels while vaping. Tbh I have been feeling rather tired and run down compared to normal. Will go get my blood sugar checked out tomorrow to see what's up... Thanks for the heads up!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marzuq (19/9/14)

seems that we may need to look into how vaping affects blood sugar. whether it is directly linked to specific juices or if its jst the vg on its own.
based on this we could expect that over a period of time any and all vapers blood sugar level will increase.
may be a worthwhile test for us all to have our blood sugar levels tested just to be safe

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## KimH (19/9/14)

I've been vaping for over 10 months now and have recently had a heck of a lot of tests done - blood sugar being one, no elevation on mine at all. That said I am not a diabetic and I don't really vape much other than Mint and Menthol.
I agree with @Marzuq that fellow forumites should get their blood sugar levels checked all the same

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (19/9/14)

mistyspace said:


> Hi All
> 
> Been vaping 5 weeks and have a Kayfurn clone. Started with a Hana DNA 30 clone which burnt out. Replaced with T-max S80. Got a much beter tatse and no over powering wick burns from the first set-up with the new unit.
> 
> ...


 
Hi @mistyspace 
So sorry to hear about your blood sugar level going up after you have been vaping.

I am no doctor but I would have thought that the sugar from the vape liquid is so small (inhaled) that it cannot easily push your sugar up to 15. 

Really hope you get to the bottom of this 

I wonder if @DoC would be able to share some wisdom here?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre (19/9/14)

Here is a link to a thread in this forum to answer some of your questions: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/vaping-with-diabetes.4006/.

It is highly unlikely that it is vaping causing the elevated blood sugar levels.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## yuganp (19/9/14)

@mistyspace I am diabetic and vaping does not affect my blood sugar levels. I normally do between 6 to 10 mls a day at between 15w and 20 w.

Are you on any medications? Medication like metformin works on stopping the body from producing glucose. Maybe vaping is bypassing this process.

I found that when i am stressed or sick my blood sugar levels high.

One way of testing if the vaping is affecting your sugar levels is to do the following:

When you wake up check your sugar levels
Vape for while
Test immediately after vaping
wait for a period of time (15 to 30 minutes) and test again
do not eat anything during this time as it will influence the results
I checked eating low GI does not affect the average sugar levels. It just has gradual increase in sugar levels and not a sudden spike. Eating one of those diets like atkins or banting has a higher impact of diabetics.


----------



## DoC (19/9/14)

Hey guys... Sorry for the delayed response.... It's unlikely that the vaping is causing the elevated blood sugar levels ... Although yours is not the 1st case to be recorded where vaping was suspected to be the culprit.... There is no glucose to my knowledge in e juice and if there is its in a minute quantity nit enough to elevate the blood sugar to 15...the best way to do the test is fasting... Stop vaping at 10pm...than do the test 1st thing in the morning before eating or anything else . 

Sent from my DeLorean

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 3


----------



## tetrasect (19/9/14)

I would stick to 6mg juice at the most, it's really not necessary to go higher. You might vape a little more at the beginning but after a day or two your body will get used to it. I started on 18mg nic and am down to 6mg and next time I order it will be 3mg liquid.

You might also try cutting out vg completely but I have the feeling it has more to do with the nicotine. If I were to smoke an entire Marlboro right now I would become very restless, my heart would start pumping faster and my mind would start racing which I can only guess would be signs of elevated blood sugar levels. I get the exact same feeling if I vape excessively, like when I receive new flavours and just have to try them all at once.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------

